# A Trip Nirvana Memorial Park (A Chinese Cemetery)



## mylo

Recently, I visited Nirvana Memorial Park (a Chinese cemetery). The place is simply beautiful.

Nirvana Corporation--the management of the cemetery is the largest bereavement care group in South East Asia. 

Ms Bai-Guang the greatest actresses and singers of China was buried in Nirvana Memorial Park, Malaysia. She acted in many movies and recorded many songs. Her unique tombstone has stereo speakers that plays permanent recording of some her songs. 






Here are some photos from my trip:

Picture 1 - Mr. Sandy or Sh&#257; Wùjìng







This is a life size statue of Sh&#257; Wùjìng. He is one of the three helpers
 of Xuánzàng in the classic Chinese novel Journey to the West. Wujing
 was originally a general in Heaven, more specifically a Curtain-Lifting
 General. In a fit of rage, he destroyed a valuable vase. He was 
punished by the Jade Emperor, who had him struck 800 times 
with a rod and exiled to earth, where he was to be reincarnated
 as a terrible man-eating sand demon. Every seven days a sword
 would be sent from heaven to stab him 100 times in the chest
 before flying off. 
@Nirvana Memorial Park, Malaysia

Picture 2 - ROAR!!!  :shock: 






A pair of faded gold coloured lion guarding the entrance of the 
cemetery...perhaps warding off the evil spirits. *Can you find
 the three mysterious faces on the statue?*
@Nirvana Memorial Park, Malaysia

Picture 3 - This Way to Heaven






I think Guan Yin (The Goddess Mercy) is referring to her portable GPS to locate Her next destination. 
I finally understand the meaning of Guan Yin's vase. The vase represents the compassion she pours
 out for all Her followers.
@Nirvana Memorial Park, Malaysia

Picture 4 - the Sound of Music






These hailers were playing soothing music for the death. The 
music was audible all over the cemetery. 
@Nirvana Memorial Park, Malaysia

Picture 5 - Ancient MILK BOTTLE? :blushing: 






Nope, I think this is an interesting incense burner.
@Nirvana Memorial Park, Malaysia

Cheers!
mylo


----------



## Dagwood56

Cool! Very interesting. I wondered at first why you shot the lion from the angle you did -then after reading your caption I knew! Yep, I see the faces! From other Asian area photos that have been posted here recently, I'm discovering the Asian culture really likes bright colors.  Thanks for sharing these I really enjoyed them!


----------



## mylo

Dagwood56 said:


> Cool! Very interesting. I wondered at first why you shot the lion from the angle you did -then after reading your caption I knew! Yep, I see the faces! From other Asian area photos that have been posted here recently, I'm discovering the Asian culture really likes bright colors.  Thanks for sharing these I really enjoyed them!



Thank you for looking and leaving some kind comments!! :hugs:

Back here in Malaysia, we have Chinese, Malays, Indians, Punjabi and others. So, it's really a melting pot for vibrant culture and celebrations. 

Here are three more pictures:

Picture 6 - REBORN






The baby stone sculpture was lying on a bed of stones. 
The baby symbolizes rebirth or reincarnation in Buddhism.
@Nirvana Memorial Park, Malaysia

Picture 7 - This way to HEAVEN






I think Guan Yin (The Goddess Mercy) is referring to her portable GPS to locate Her next destination. 
I finally understand the meaning of Guan Yin's vase. The vase represents the compassion she pours 
out for all Her followers.
@Nirvana Memorial Park, Malaysia

Picture 8 - Lay to REST






a Memorial Park (Semenyih) is very systematic. Unlike those old Chinese cemeteries - 
all jumbled up. There is a saying from the late Dato Choo Ching Hwa "Every person has 
the choice to a peaceful, tranquil and well-maintained setting as one's final resting place."
@Nirvana Memorial Park, Malaysia

Cheers!
mylo


----------

